# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عضوة جديدة

## نور

مـــرحبااااا

انا عضوة جديدة في المنتدى  وابي منكم ترحيب حااار


بس لاتحرقوني|20|

وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ضنكم فيني


تحياتــــــي|33|

----------


## أمير العاشقين

بكــل الحب .. بكــل الفرح .. بكــل البهجة .. 

بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة .. 

بحروف تعبر عن نفسها .. بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها .. 

ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس .. 

بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و حنـــان .. 

بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان .. 

بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال .. 

بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر .. 

بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا .. 

أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا .. 

بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام .. 

المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا .. 

وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا .. 



تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك .. 

أمير العاشقين

المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن ..

----------


## زارع السوسن

الاخت نور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله وياهلا ومسهلا فيكى عضوة جديده 
ونسال الله لنا ولك التوفيق والنجاح

----------


## القلب الجريح

o©° °© يــا هــــلا ©° °©o 



][**... أشـرقـــة شــمـس الــصـبــاح ...**][ 
][**... هــللـت الأفــراح و زغــرت الاطــيــار وتـراقـصت الـزهـرات ...**][ 

][**... معلـنـة بحــلول ضيــفة كــريــمة فــى مجالـسـنـاالــرائـعة...**][ 

نحييـــك أختـي العـــزيــز ة¤?°`°?¤ نـــــــــــور¤?°`°?¤ 
][**... اهــلاً بـك بـعـدد رمــال الأرض وقطــرات المــطـر...**][ 

][**... فأتحفينـــا بمــواضــيعـك الــرائـعة والجميــلـة ...**][ 

][**... انثـريهـا فــي أرجــاء مجــالسنــا الكــريــمـة...**][ 

][**... لتـنـثريهــا لـنـا مـن عـبـق الفــائـدة والأستــفــاده ...**][ 

][**... نــوركي بـداء يـستـطـع فــي أنــحـاء مـجـالـسـنا ...**][ 

][**... وقلـمـكي الـرائـع يتـنـاثـر هنــا وهنـــاك ...**][ 

][**... فأهــلاً بــكي بــعــدد حبــات اللــؤلــؤ والمـرجــان ...**][ 

][**... لـكي مــنـي أرق تحــية وأجـــمل همـ ود ـســـة ...**][ 

اخوش القلب الجريح

----------


## albo3dala5eer

[img]http://sniary.***********/ahlan_1_.gif[/img]
اهلا بمن أتانا بتحية وسلام .. 
يريد مناا ترحيبا بأحلى كلام .. 
يريد أن نعلن له الانضمام ..
إلى كوكبة أعضاءنا الكرام ..
أهلا بك
في منتديات شبكة الناصرة

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام على من لهم في القلب شاني 

سلامن كثيرن ما ينعد بملايين 

بكل مافي في السماءمن طــــــير ......وبعدد ماجا النهار وراح الليل 

بكل شوق الصحاري للأمطار .....بكل مافي الأرض من أشجار 

وعدد مانزل عليها من أمطار 

بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهــر 

وبعدد ماطلع القــــــمر ..وبعدد مانور الــــــــبدر 

بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمــــــام 

أهلا وسهلا بك وسعداء جدا بأنضمامك معانا.... 

واهلا ..بك بيننا .. وكقلم ..ننتظر .. منه ..الكثير 

في ..انتظار ..هطول ..سحابة ..ابداعاتك 

نتمنى ..لك ..التوفيق .. ومزيد .. من ..التوهج 

ويتمنى لك قضاء أسعد الأوقات وأمتعها معانا بمنتداك قبل لا يصير منتدانا .. 

فمع المعرفة والترفيه نبحر لنصل إلى ضفة تقلنا حيث الأمان والحياة والجمال .. 

 

نترقب مشاركاتك الدائمة ونرحب بك ثانية .. 

دمت لنا سالماً .. 

أعبق تحية وأرق سلام

----------


## توأم الفرح

[img]http://reemah999.***********/سلامو.gif[/img] 

حينما تدق الأجراس .. تنشد الأطيار لحن الخلود .. 

فتعانق نسمات الصباح .. غروب الشمس .. 

يتوهج البدر حاملاً معه باقات من الزهر .. 

لينثرها بين الأيادي .. معلنة موعد فجر جديد 

يصاحبه نور قلم فريد .. نستقبلكم والبشر مبسمناً .. 

نمزجه بشذا عطرنا .. 

نصافحكم والحب اكفنا .. لنهديكم أجمل معانينا .. 

ونغرف من همس الكلام أعذبه .. ومن قوافي القصيد أجزله .. 

ومن جميل النثر .. أروعه .. بين مد وجزر .. وفي امواج البحر .. 

نخوض غمار الكلمة .. فتجرفنا سفينة الورقة .. تجدفها اقلامنا .. 

لتحل قواربكم في مراسينا .. فنصل معاً نحو شواطىء الليل .. 

 

..::..يا مرحباً بكم عدد..::.. 

ما هبت هبوب وسال سيل...وما هز الهوا عيدان فني .. 

ارحب به من القلب الودود...وحقه يوجب الترحيب مني  .. 

عدد ما كتب فيه من الحروف...وحلوات القوافي شوقني .. 

أكتب بالنور على شاشة ذاكرتي بعض من مقتطفاتي .. 

لآضــعــهــا عــلــى صــفــحــات هالمنتدى الرائع .. 

فأنقش على جدرانها وجدران الزمن الماضي والحاضر .. 

ترحيبي بك وأنت أمامي في الدرب الطويل ترحيباً أروية بصدى الذكرى .. 

قــدومــك إلــيــنــا ووجــودك مــعــنــا زادنـــا فـــرحــاً وســرور .. 

ولآجلــك نــفــرش الآرض بــدل الـــتـــراب زهـــور .. 

بــيــن أركــان الزهـــــــور نــســحــبــكِ ونــعــشــقــك .. 

مــاأسـعــد منتدانا بــحــضــورك .. 

ارق التحيه .. 

 

توووم ..

----------


## الشبح

السلام على من لهم في القلب شاني 

سلامن كثيرن ما ينعد بملايين 

بكل مافي في السماءمن طــــــير ......وبعدد ماجا النهار وراح الليل 

بكل شوق الصحاري للأمطار .....بكل مافي الأرض من أشجار 

وعدد مانزل عليها من أمطار 

بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهــر 

وبعدد ماطلع القــــــمر ..وبعدد مانور الــــــــبدر 

بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمــــــام 

أهلا وسهلا بك وسعداء جدا بأنضمامك معانا.... 

واهلا ..بك بيننا .. وكقلم ..ننتظر .. منه ..الكثير 

في ..انتظار ..هطول ..سحابة ..ابداعاتك 

نتمنى ..لك ..التوفيق .. ومزيد .. من ..التوهج 

ويتمنى لك قضاء أسعد الأوقات وأمتعها معانا بمنتداك قبل لا يصير منتدانا .. 

فمع المعرفة والترفيه نبحر لنصل إلى ضفة تقلنا حيث الأمان والحياة والجمال .. 

 

نترقب مشاركاتك الدائمة ونرحب بك ثانية .. 

دمت لنا سالماً .. 

أعبق تحية وأرق سلام 

أخوكي الشبح

----------


## ساهر

ياميية اهليين وسهليين,,,نورتي المنتدى:)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[glow=666699][frame="7 80"][IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..
وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG][/frame][/glow]

----------


## القلب المرح

[glow=FF0000] 

أكتب بالنور على شاشة ذاكرتي بعضاً من .. 

مقتطفاتي لآضعها على صفحات منتديات شبكة الناصرة .. 

فأنقش على جدرانا وعلى جدارن الزمن .. 

الماضي و الحاضر .. 

ترحيبي بك وأنت في الدرب الطويل .. 

ترحيب أرويه بصدى الذكرى .. 

قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً .. 

ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل التراب زهور .. 

بين أركان الزهور نسحبك ونعشقك .. 

ما أسعد منتديات شبكة الناصرة بحضورك .. 

مساء عاطر بـ نسمات الورود .. 

اشرقت الانوار لـ حضورك .. 

وتلأ لأ ت النجوم لـ قدومك .. 

وتراقصت الأنغام فرحآ لا طلالتك .. 

فرشنا الأرض وردآ حتى تخجل من مجى اشراقتك .. 

نتحرى شوقآ الى رؤيه مافي بوحك.. 

مـــــن ابــــــداع .. 

حللت اهلآ ..ووطأت سهلآ .. 

أتمنى لك الفائدة والافاده معنا .. 

مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي .. 
القـــلب المـــرح .. 

[/glow]

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر



----------


## بنوتة توتة

*شرفنا تواجدك في هذا المنتدى الراقي والجميل*

*الراقي بأهله وناسة* 


*والجميل* 


*بما يحتويه من علم نافع وطرفة جميلة* 


*ونرجو لك طيب الاقامة معنا بين اخوانك واخواتك* 


*وان تثري هذا المنتدى بما لديك من جديد* 


*وأن تفيدي وتستفيدي*





*تحياتي,,*
*بنوتة توتة *

----------


## نور علي

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته*

*اهلاً وسهلاً بك* 
* نور
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت 
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين 
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلةً 
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم 

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا* 


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*هلا وغلا ومليون مرحبا ..
بكل رذاذ المعاني وعطور الأشواق..
ونسايم التراحيب وقطرات الغلا نرحب بك ..
قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..
ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل الثرى زهور ..
ونتمني لك كل المتعة والفائدة في ربوع .. شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه 
وان تكون اوقاتك طيبة مفيدة 
وننتظر منك كل جديد ومفيدة..

مع تحياتي
الــــــــــــــ الفاطمي ـــــولاء*
**

----------


## بيسان

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً .. ,’،
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفك لمنتدى شبكة الناصرة,،
’,، فأهلاً بك عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاه في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بك قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدك ويطَيـِّب خـاطــرك ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعك ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـك التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،
’,، بيسااان,’،

----------


## My tears

*نور*
*نـسـتـقـبـلـك بـالــــود والإخـــاء*
*ونـفـرش لك الأرض زهــــــور الـمـحـــبة والوفــاء* 
*.*
*مــعــاً* 
*كــي نـلـتـقـي ونـرتـقــي*
*نجــوم سـمـاء الإبــداع
ونـُـقـَـبـِـل غـمـام الــفــائــدة*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد ما للـقـلـب من نـبـض*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد ما للـبـحــر من قـطـر*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد اللانهاية من الـتـرحـيب والـمـحــبة*
*.*

*نقطـة البدايـة تبـدأ بخطـوة
ونحـن بانتظـار خطـوة منـك
كـي نـرى جديـدك*
*وكـي نستفيـد منـك ومـن خبراتـك*
*.*
*تمنيـاتـي لك بقضـاء اجمل أوقاتك معنـا* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*مع خالص تحياتي* 
*أختـك*
*My tears*

----------


## العنود

*مع اعذب التحيات اختك* 
*العنــــــــــــــــــــــود*
*الحـــــــــــــزيــــــــن*

----------


## زهرة الندى



----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك
تحيـــاتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## زمان

أولا:

ياهلا ويامرحبابك

ثانيا:

نفرش لك الأرض فل وياسمين

ثالثا:

هات جواز سفرك عشان نحجزه ولاتغادرنا أبد

رابعا:

لك مودة ومحبة الجميع 

خامسا:

معك أخوك / زمان

----------


## أختكم في الله

مرحبا.. مع كل شروق شمس وغروبها ..
مرحبا.. عدد نجوم السماء اللامعه في الافق ...
مرحبا ..حين تتلاطم امواج البحر...
مرحبا..عند سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر.....
نورت المنتدى بوجودك 
أتمنى لك إقامة طيبة بين إخوانك و أصحابك 
وحياك الله إن شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد 
وننتظر إبداعاتك

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## mr.of disaster

اهلا وسهلا بك اختي الكريمة 
نورت المنتدى بطلتك علينا 
اهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى دائما وابدا
اخوكي mr.of disaster

----------


## safwat

اختي انشاء الله نكون عند ضنك
انت جربينا وما عليكي
اهلا وسهلا فيكي
صفوت

----------

